# Looking for Todd farm report??



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Hunted it for ducks last night. Saw maybe 200. Maybe 400 geese. Saw more birds on the pond just north of fennville than in the whole refuge.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

So u mean to tell me it's legal to hunt ducks there after 2pm during the gmu goose season FBD? I did not know this


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

fowlpursuit said:


> So u mean to tell me it's legal to hunt ducks there after 2pm during the gmu goose season FBD? I did not know this


 Yes, but only after 3:00pm. It is open anytime during duck season when there is not a managed hunt taking place, other than in the mornings when there is an afternoon draw. No reporting either, so it is unknown how many ducks are actually killed on the farm every year.

From the Todd Farm Rules:



> In Zones 2 to 8, there is a quiet hour between 2 p.m. to 3 p.m. on days with a 5:30 a.m. drawing, no hunting permitted at this time. No hunting in Zones 2 to 8 on days with 11 a.m. drawing, except by permit issued through the drawing (see details listed above). At other times, a current hunting license is your permit for any open season.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

fowlpursuit said:


> So u mean to tell me it's legal to hunt ducks there after 2pm during the gmu goose season FBD? I did not know this


You can hunt ducks at the farm ONLY during the regularly scheduled duck season. The season opened back up last weekend just for two days. The Todd farm will be goose only for the rest of the allegan GMU season.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Update:

4 birds killed last Tuesday, we got one of them. 19 between both hunts Saturday, 0 Sunday, 1 Monday. Very little shooting today. Some in the s e corner.

Met some guys at subway getting lunch. In camo, so I asked them where they were hunting. He flat out said "in seven, but those birds won't work, so we aren't setting decoys and will just sky bust them". I know there's stale birds but we called a bird out from three zones down. They'll work if you let them.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well... Did anyone make it there this weekend? Did the weather help the hunting out at all?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I drove out there this yesterday just to look around. I was there from 12-2. No shots and no geese. I talked to a hunter at 12ish and he said there were no birds killed when he turned in his card.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to battle the crappy snowed over roads Tuesday morning and make the 2 hour drive there to hunt the afternoon. Will anyone else be there? I just want to extend my season and give the place a try. I'm going in with very low expectations.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonder what the bird count is now.. Heard this weather moved a bunch of birds in


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They say 5500 birds. I'm out here now.


----------



## Floyd Decker (Jul 30, 2012)

A new manager report and count was posted yesterday on the wetlands wonder page.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well for those of you that may be curious we managed 1 bird Saturday bird movement was minimal which surprised me after Thursday and Fridays blizzards thought for sure the birds would be hungry. However it was today that they made their move and even with the sunny weather the boys put a hurting on them.. Frustrating as I had my choice this weekend which day to hunt... I made the wrong choice


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunday we teamed up with the zone next to use for 11 guys total. 20 birds hit the snow.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

optimax115 said:


> We teamed up with the zone next to use for 11 guys total. 20 birds hit the snow.


11 guys in 2 zones? theres a max of 4 hunters per zone. how does that work? i was there saturday and i apparently made the wrong choice too. late season starts saturday so im hoping to find a field that birds are using.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

you can hunt 6 guys per zone, not 4.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

ive heard 6 and 4 before. i thought it used to be 6 and was now 4. maybe i have it backwards. im sure youre right as they wouldnt let you past the window with more than 4 on your card.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol this is just flustering... Great job on the birds.. Did a lot of birds get shot on the farm total Sunday? Or were u guys an exception?


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

You can hunt up to 6 per zone


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

fowlpursuit said:


> Lol this is just flustering... Great job on the birds.. Did a lot of birds get shot on the farm total Sunday? Or were u guys an exception?



The group two spots down from us had 4-5 and another group got their 4 in short order. 5 got some shooting as well as 2.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

optimax115,

I did a drive thru on Sunday. Dont know for sure where you hunted but I think I have a pretty good idea. I saw a bunch of "secret weapons" behind one of the corn strips. :coolgleam:lol:

You could'a shot 2 more ya know...

BH


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

2morrow is looking like it'd be a great afternoon hunt.. Winter if any new birds pushed in.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Big Honkers, been seeing your birds around 60th and 138th


----------

